# Waiting on Inspy



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

38 days till her due date & I cant wait to see what she has! Inspy was due in February but lost them she was bred to a friend's adorable little blue eyed buck on Valentines day. She's much larger than she was last year when she had twins so Im excited to see if she's hiding more this year .


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Such a pretty girl. Have you any pictures of the buck she’s bred to?

Good luck!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Good luck!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Goat_Scout said:


> Such a pretty girl. Have you any pictures of the buck she's bred to?
> 
> Good luck!


I do didnt think to add them here he is 














[/QUOTE]


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

He’s beautiful!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks he's a pretty little guy and from what I could tell under his winter fur has some parts she could use a little help with so Im excited to see babys


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

114 days along


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

That buck is beautiful


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Looking good


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

13 days till her due date 8 days till baby watch begins! Baby/Babys are moving like crazy which is a change from her last pregnancy I had a hard time feeling her twins but this batch is always on the move.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

We'll be waiting for news!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks I could definitely use the luck. Our last kidding didnt go as smoothly as I would have liked so Im hoping this one goes well & she pops them right out .


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

bisonviewfarm said:


> Thanks I could definitely use the luck. Our last kidding didnt go as smoothly as I would have liked so Im hoping this one goes well & she pops them right out .
> View attachment 133411


That picture looks like she's turning to say, "Quiet down in there, kids!"


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Karen said:


> That picture looks like she's turning to say, "Quiet down in there, kids!"


Lol that may be just what she's saying this batch of babys is always on the move


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Day 137 I noticed her tail was crooked so I decided to check her ligaments & theyre starting to go away. Lots of rubbing on the fence and a decent amount of udder growth so she'll start her nights in the kidding stall a little early.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is looking pretty big!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

So exciting!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

She's huge! The babys had quite the dtowth spurt this week. Ligaments are about the same this morning. Udders filled some more and she's not her usual friendly self. I dont think she'll go quite yet but Im keeping my eye on her just in case.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Snapped these with the kidding cam the other night thought they showed off her big old belly well lol.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Day 146 & still waiting on Inspy. Wish she'd hurry it up it's way to hot for her to be this pregnant
.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Finally day 149 and her ligaments are gone! Now to wait for labor to begin.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Fun! Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY~!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

How’s she doing?


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

No action lots of little signs but the stinker still hasnt kicked it into full on labor yet. She really wants to keep me waiting this year. I finally gave up and let her out if the stall I have a sneaky suspicion she wants to have them in the dirt.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I guess you haven't pulled out all your hair yet.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

ksalvagno said:


> I guess you haven't pulled out all your hair yet.


I was about to. 8pm and she finally pops out one 2lb 4oz little buck. I swore she had a velly full she was so big lol. She did make up for it in cuteness he's adorable.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Awwww! What a cutie! Sorry that he’s a buck.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Goat_Scout said:


> Awwww! What a cutie! Sorry that he's a buck.


Little bummed but I guess its a good thing in a way. Im getting out of nigerians a doe that cute may have been hard to sell lol


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

He’s gorgeous. Well done momma.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Real good looking little guy. He should be easy to sell. He was worth the wait.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, so cute, congrats.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks everyone he's adorable and thankfully my buyer still wants him. She tracked him down a buddy and will be picking him up tommorow.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very cute!! Congrats


----------

